# Epson 7800 Load paper properly error...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

So i have been getting this error after its' done printing (not cutting the paper).

I've fixed it by cutting off the paper, rolling it out, and them putting it back in.

Now i can't get the error to go away.

Any ideas what would be causing this? Nothings been done different. its not a new roll.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

well i powered it down and turned it back on and it seems to be working right now. atleast for now.


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

You could try reseting the paper source in the printer menu if it starts again.. We have a 9800 so it nay be slightly different!!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

When it says 'press the pause button' press the cut button.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

its still doing when we get to the end of the print file. it says, printer error, load paper properly.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

So it finishes printing, then throws an error?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We used to have this happen on our 9800 and there were two causes for us that we found. First somethimes the rolls of Beaver paper were not on the core flush to the end. Sometimes we could tap the roll on the floor and it would align and sometimes not. The second is over time it would seem the printer would pull paper a little more on one side than the other thus it would become unaligned and we would get that error as well.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Verify by pushing the left arrow key that
you are in roll paper mode not cut sheet.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> We used to have this happen on our 9800 and there were two causes for us that we found. First somethimes the rolls of Beaver paper were not on the core flush to the end. Sometimes we could tap the roll on the floor and it would align and sometimes not. The second is over time it would seem the printer would pull paper a little more on one side than the other thus it would become unaligned and we would get that error as well.


i'll look at this tomorrow...this is probably the issue.


We are definitely in roll paper mode.

yes it does it at the end of the rip file.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

When loading the paper, you are told to align it with themarks, don't.
Pull the paper to the floor, then wind it up using the spindle.
That should be straight.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Try the epson driver.
Do you get a ready message after loading?

I just pull until I get to the marks.


----------

